# Did anyone see Adult Swim's April fools joke?



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Last night at midnight, instead of Robot Chicken, Adult Swim put on some "adult themed programming" (porn). At first it seemed like a normal movie, that just had REALLY bad acting. Then they started to get down to business, and they had big black censor rectangles, as it progressed the rectangles took up almost the whole screen, I was laughing so hard. I called my brother and asked him if he saw the joke, and he said he turned it on and was like this isn't robot chicken, screw this jazz, and he turned on something else. Just as I hung up, a commercial came on, and it just said "What are you Fools watching?" lol


----------



## pitbullwalk (Mar 25, 2009)

haha i missed that last night, gonna have to download it!


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

I didn't but my boyfriend did. He told me all about it.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lol i missed it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh I missed it. You tube!


----------



## scrappyjoe20 (Apr 17, 2009)

hahahaha....ha


----------

